# Anybody in pa??



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Anybody in the greater Philadelphia area??


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am more towards the Harrisburg area.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool are you near Dauphin or Halifax?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Closer to Halifax....maybe 10 minutes or so North of Halifax.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool my cousins live in Dauphin


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I go through Dauphin every day I go to work.


----------

